#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρότυπες περιβαλλοντικές δεσμεύσεις για συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων

## sfitilis

Γνωρίζει καποιος συνάδερφος εαν οι ΠΠΔ που εχουν αναρτηθεί στο ΥΠΕΚΑ και αφορούν βιομηχανικές και βιοτεχνικές δραστηριότητες εχουν εφαρμογή σε συνεργειο αυτοκινήτων?

----------


## kazabubu

Pώτα στο γραφείο περιβάλλοντος της πολεοδομίας

----------

